# Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Tag zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich würde mir gerne nen Rechner zusammenstellen, habe aber davon kaum Ahnung.

Habe mir jetzt schon ne menge Threads durchgelesen nur leider waren das fast nur so "max. 600€ bitte" und damit ist das wohl kaum machbar.
Weiterer Nachteil ist ich besitze kein Basis auf die ich aufbauen kann, brauche also alles will aber hinterher auch nicht arm sein und den auch in 3-4 Jahren noch nutzen können und das nicht nur für Minesweeper^^. Achja Nutzungsgeräusche sind ok aber kein Raketentriebwerk (Vollast).
Vorteil ich habe es nicht eilig!

Hatte mal angefangen was zusammen zu stellen bei alternate aber dann kam die Meldung das arbeitet nicht zusammen.^^

Was ich schon habe:

Betriebsystem:
Microsoft: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GLC-01848)

Was ich mir gedacht hatte (und wo ich gerne bei bleiben würde) war:

Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)

Grafikkarte (nur welche und lohnt sich ne 2GB oder SLI):
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 
Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 2048MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI
Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 2048MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1848)


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hi,

wichtig wäre noch zu wissen, ob Du die CPU übertakten möchtest bzw. die Option darauf. Und bei welcher Auflösung zockst Du? FullHD? Und wie hoch ist Dein Budget?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ja mit dem Übertakten ist das so nen Ding. habe da ja auch kein Plan von, aber wenns mir was bringt klar.
Full HD wenn möglich gerne wenn mich der spaß aber 100€ mehr kostet halt nicht.
Preis K.a. 1500€ würd ich mal sagen.^^

Grüße


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok, dann hier mal eine Vorauswahl empfehlenswerter Komponenten. Eine Monitor hast Du bereits?
Für FullHD reicht eine GTX560 gut zum Gamen in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen aus. Noch schneller wäre eine GTX570.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~180

Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~120 oder ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~140 (mit USB3-Frontpanel)

RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~65 oder  exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60

HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45

optional eine SSD: Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II ~100 oder OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 2.5", SATA II ~150 oder Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~190 oder OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~240

NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65 oder  mit Kabelmanagment: Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 ~80 oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ~100 

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder  Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 (gibts auch in grün, weiß und schwarz) Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~60 oder Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~70 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lian Li PC-7FN schwarz ~90 oder Lian Li PC-7FNW schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~95 oder Du schaust mal bei caseking.de. Dort gibt es einen Gehäusefinder.

Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 ~50

Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 ~320 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~225  

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 ~55 brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie dran anschließen willst.

Optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8

Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 ~60 oder  Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80 

Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12 oder  2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~20 oder 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~18 oder 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm  ~18

Aus diesen Komponenten könntest Du was zusammenstellen und dann nochmal posten. Fürs Feintuning 


Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Habe da nur noch 3 Fragen 

1. Warum beim RAM jetzt 1333 und nicht 1600?

2. Bei GraKa was bringt SLI wirklich oder die 2GB Speicher?

3. Die 560 mit 2GB ~230€ die 570 mit 1,28GB ~320€ ist die wirklich soviel besser?

Achja und lohnt sich das mit 2 Bildschirmen zu zocken habe das mal bei nem Kumpel gesehen sah schon nett aus,
wollt aber dafür nicht nochmehr ausgeben.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Den Unterschied zu 1600er RAM kannst Du zwar z.B. in Benchmarks messen, aber merken wirst Du davon nichts. Falls 1600er RAM nur geringfügig teurer ist, kannst Du ihn ruhig nehmen.

Von SLI rate ich ab, lieber eine schnelle Single-GPU-Lösung. Reicht aus, weniger Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke, Abwärme, keine Gefahr von Mikrorucklern usw. 2GB VRAM bringen erst ab einer Auflösung von über 1920x1200 einen Vorteil, darunter reicht 1GB

Die GTX570 mit 1,3GB ist daher für FullHD schneller als eine GTX560 mit 2GB.

Für 2 Bildschirme sollte man dann aber auch über eine GTX580 oder doch SLI nachdenken 

empfehlenswerte Monitore wären z.B. Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~150 oder Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~210 

edit: hier eine sehr schöne Erklärung von quantenslipstream zu SLI und Sockel 1155: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...723-pc-hardware-kompatibel-9.html#post2853322 

Softy


----------



## s|n|s (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hallo,

zu deinen Fragen:

1. 1333er reicht und 1600 bringt nur so wenig, dass der Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Ob es was beim Übertakten bringt? Bin ich überfragt.
2.
- SLI bringt mehr Leistung, aber auch ein paar Probleme mit sich. Eine Graphik-Karte reicht. Und für SLI brauchst du ein Mainboard mit genug Lanes auf den 2 PCIe-interfaces.
- 2GB kann bei hohen Auflösungen helfen, wenn die 1GB-Version es bei FullHD nicht schafft, dann die 2GB-Version auch nicht. Wenn mehr Geld da ist für die Graphikkarte, dann die GTX570. Hier mal ein Test, der 2GB und 1 GB gegenüberstellt.
3. Die 570 hat mehr Leistung. Hier mal ein Test, der die 560Ti mit den anderen Karten vergleicht, auch mit der 570. Ob Dir der Aufpreis von der 560 zur 570 gerechtfertig erscheint, darfst du selbst entscheiden. Die 100€ Unterschied kann man in 2 Jahren zum Beispiel in eine Graphikkarte investieren, die auch die 570 kilometerweit hinter sich lässt.
4. Mit 2 Bildschirmen zu spielen, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn, dann mit 3. Also symmetrisch und ohne Bildschirm-Rand in der Mitte.

Gruß
sinis


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Danke,

Ok das mit dem RAM in 1333 sehe ich ein.

Aber das mit dem Test im Vergleich zur 570 raff ich nicht, kann mit den Werten nix anfangen sorry.
Sehrwohl aber mit der Auswertung des 1. test :schnellers "unerwartetes Laden" da doppelter Speicher und das für nur 10% Aufpreis, sowie länger nutzbar.
Will ja nicht jedes jahr ne neue karte Kaufen.^^

Nur was ist wenn ich 2 Karten habe mit 1 GB sind die dann schneller als ne 2Gb Karte?
Und wieviele brauche ich für 2 bzw. 3 Monitore? (ohnt das überhaupt/funfaktor)

Gruß


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hier ein "anschaulicherer" Test incl. GTX560 im SLI-Verbund: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Als Beispielkarte mit 2GB RAM könntest Du die HD6950 bzw HD6970 nehmen. Die ziehen bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1600 davon. Darunter profitieren sie nicht vom doppelten VRAM

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

MHH aslo ich sehe bei SLI nen erheblichen Vorteil. Aber vielleicht werte ich das auch nur falsch aus.
Aber sobald AntiAnalising aktiviert wird liegt die unschlagbar vorn. 
Mit den 2 GB ist das so ne durchwachsene sache. Aber bei 1900x1200 mit 4xAA ist das eher von nachteil,
also entwerder 1 oder 2 das ist dann wohl die frage.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass dort immer nur die Maximum Frames in der Tabelle vorkommen, nicht die Minimum Frames, aber eben die Minimum FPS sind deutlich wichtiger, gerade für ein SLI System, denn die schwanken deutlich mehr als bei einer GPU und eben dieser Effekt (dass der Unterschied zwischen Maximum und Minimum FPS so groß ist) sorgt für das subjektive Gefühl der Mikroruckler.
Außerdem ist Starcraft 2 eh sehr CPU lastig, selbst mit übertakteter CPU kannst du die Grafikkarte nicht ausfahren, lass eine GPU drin, eien GTX 570 reicht und kauf dafür ein "K" Modell, wie den 2500k, denn die höheren Frames kommen von der CPU, nur bedingt von der GPU.


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Also ne GTX 570 OC
und dazu nen 2x00K?
und wielange hält sich sowas dann, weil wollte schon nen paar Jahre Ruhe haben.
Habe gehört wenn man übertaktet ist die Lebensdauer arg verkürzt?

Und wenn ich nen funktionsfähigen PC habe würde ich wohl auch mal wieder z.B. CoD über I-net spielen.

Alles etwas verwirrend^^

Aber Danke


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Jup, ein core i5-2500k und eine GTX570. Wie lange damit Du dann gut zocken kannst, kann wohl keiner sagen, aber weil eh die meisten Games von der Konsole portiert werden, und da Stagnation herrscht, solltest Du wenig Probleme mit dieser Kombination haben.

Wenn man ne ordentliche Kühlung hat und die Temperaturen i.O. sind, sollte Übertakten die Lebensdauer kaum verkürzen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Habe gehört wenn man übertaktet ist die Lebensdauer arg verkürzt?


 
Verkürzen ja, liegt an der Elektromigration, aber um welchen Faktor, also eine genaue Jahreszahl, kann dir niemand seriös beantworten.


----------



## Westcoast (1. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

die lebensdauer wird nicht unbedingt verkürzt durch overclocking. es kommt darauf an, 
wieviel spannung man der cpu gibt und die kühlung spielt natürlich auch eine rolle. 
je mehr spannung gegeben wird, desto mehr abwärme wird produziert. 
deswegen verkürzen zu hohe temps die lebendsdauer, bei geringen temperaturen nicht.


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok bin jetzt so weit

sorry aber am we geht nicht viel...

Microsoft: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GLC-01848) 	(schon vorhanden)

Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) ~80

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 			                                     	   ~175

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) 			                    	   ~100

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)   ~45

2x   Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) 		           ~10

2x   Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) 			                   ~185

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 							                   ~45

Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) 				                   ~8

Zusammen ~ 843€ + Graka + Tower

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) ~220
oder
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) 		                 	   ~295

ich weiß nur nicht welche GraKa

und welcher Tower leise wäre schön, aber mit Iso dann zu laut oder?

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die lebensdauer wird nicht unbedingt verkürzt durch overclocking. es kommt darauf an,



Sie wird immer verkürzt, das ist Quantenphysik.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Nimm anstelle der Vegances Rams mit Kleineren oder keinen Haetspreaderen, die kommen dir sicherlich mit dem Dark Rock ins Gehege!
Wozu brachst du zwei SSDs?
Ich würde zu einer GTX 560 greifen, die hat genug Wumms!
Dann als Tower nimm was dir gefällt, leise bekommt man ihn schon!


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok tausche die Arbeitsspeicher aus.

Wegen Tower naja so klein und handlich wäre schon nett. Nur es muss ja auch alles rein Passen und Platz haben wegen der Abwärme oder?


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hi,

ein Board wäre nicht schlecht 

Wegen Gehäuse kannst Du mal bei caseking.de schauen, die haben einen praktischen Gehäusefinder

edit: klein und handlich wären Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Mini-Tower, aber da bräuchtest Du ein µATX-Brett


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

?ok (was fürn Brett nie gehört^^)

Also nen midi-Tower?
Und ja nen Board wäre gut! Aber sollte man da nicht warten wegen diesen Ausfällen?
Irgendwas war da doch mit dem neuen System.


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Beim Board musst Du nur darauf achten, dass "B3" oder "Revision3" im Namen steht. Die sind fehlerfrei. Die Boards mit B2-Stepping haben den SATA2-Fehler.

µATX ist ein kleineres Format als ein ATX-Board.


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

So wie sieht es hiermit aus?  Passt da alles rein?
Auch Festplatten mässig weil habe noch nen paar alte 3,5 zoll die könnte ich doch auch da einbauen oder?

Gibts noch was worauf ich beim Board achten muss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Klar kannst du noch deine alte Platte reinbauen und benutzen, aber nicht als OS Platte.


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Gibts noch was worauf ich beim Board achten muss?



Du brauchst einen P67-Chipsatz, denn mit einem H67-Chipsatz kannst Du nicht übertakten.


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Was bedeutet OS?

Und das Board ist ein ATX-Board (wegen Tower)?

Fehlt sonnst noch was? Bzw. ist noch was zu beachten?

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

OS steht für Betriebssystem, in diesem Fall Windows Sieben.


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Welches Board willst Du denn nehmen? In den Tower passt ein ATX-Board


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh das ist ne gute Frage!
Wo kann man sich das mal genauer ansehen? Haben jetzt alle UEFI?
Hätte gerne nen paar USB 3 anschlüsse und SATA 6GB/s wenn ich mir eh schon nen neues gönne.^^


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

achja und wenns kleiner geht so das ich nen kleineren tower bekomme nehme ich das natürlich auch gerne.


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

ATX-Boards habe ich schon auf der ersten Seite des Threads gepostet.

µATX könntest Du ein ASUS P8P67-M Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) nehmen.


----------



## Sensitiv (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Was sagt ihr dazu?

MSI P67A-GD80, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7672-010R)

oder

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

So ich denke ich habe es jetzt:


Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
 ab €79,30 Arbeitsspeicher

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
 ab €172,85 Prozessor

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
 ab €97,95 Netzteil

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)
 ab €42,90 Towerkühler

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)
2x   je ab €9,97 Lüfter

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1)
2x   je ab €183,90 SSD-Festplatte

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
 ab €41,30 HDD-Festplatte

Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)
 ab €7,24 Card-reader

BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
 ab €99,90 Tower

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
 ab €190,83 Main-Board

= €1120,01
 zuzüglich

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ)
 ab €221,40 Grafikkarte

oder

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732)
 ab €296,90 Grafikkarte (tendenz +)


Microsoft: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GLC-01848)
 ab €144,90 Betriebssystem (schon vorhanden)



würde das denn so auch funktionieren? Also die Hardware auch effizient miteinander arbeiten?
Danke für die Mühe, bis morgen^^
Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Nimm andere RAMs, die hohen Kühler passen nicht unter dem CPU Kühler.


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Schweren Herzens muss ich sagen, dass Du den Cardreader weglassen solltest 

Denn das Gehäuse hat nur einen 3,5" Schacht, und der wird vom Front-USB3-Panel belegt (ist im Lieferumfang des Asrock Fatality-Boards enthalten).

Wenn Du einen Card Rader haben möchtest, könntest Du für einen 5,25"-Schacht ein LogiLink 5.25" Multifunktionspanel mit 55in1 Cardreader nehmen. Oder mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung und flip-up LCD-Display ein AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel

Wie schon gesagt, nimm RAM ohne Heatspreader, z.B. exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Lordac (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hallo,

neben dem Gehäuse (wenn du den Cardreader brauchst) und dem RAM (hohe Heatspreader braucht man i.d.R. nicht), würde ich evtl. noch den Kühler tauschen (Scythe Mugen 2) und beim Mainboard ein günstigeres nehmen (z.B. ASRock P67 Extreme4).

Warum möchtest du zwei SSD? Ich finde sie noch relativ teuer und auf eine mit 128 GB bekommt man das Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Programme und Spiele, mehr braucht man meiner Meinung nach vorerst nicht.

Die Grafikkarte würde ich von der Auflösung deines Monitors abhängig machen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok habe jetzt 
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) 
ab €59,70 als RAM weil lebenslangegarantie 

bringt das mit der lüftersteuerung was? AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder soll ichs einfach weglassen?

Weil sowas ist doch auch beim Board dabei oder?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die Lüfter kannst Du am Mainboard anschließen, Das mit dem Multifunktionspanel ist mehr Spielerei und im Prinzip nicht notwendig 

Der RAM ist ok.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Würd an deiner Stelle auch SLI nehmen


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok dann lass ich das weg aber was mir da auffällt, nen Brenner und nen Bluray- player brauch ich noch.
Sonnst bringt das mit der guten Grka auch nicht viel!^^

Fehlt sonnst noch was?

Und mit SLI waren wir ja durch^^

Gruß


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Achja wegen Graka
meine Überlegung ist es 2 monitore neben nander laufen zu lassen.
Auf einem dann zu zocken und der ander für desktop bzw. I-net bzw. TV!
Wenn das geht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Ok dann lass ich das weg aber was mir da auffällt, nen Brenner und nen Bluray- player brauch ich noch.


 
Mein Vorschlag:
LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
oder falls du keine Blurays brennst:
LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Und das mit der Graka wird gehen!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh ok heist aber ich kann nur ein xyz Gerät anschließen mit Öffung sehe ich das richtig?
Also entweder Brenner oder Player oder Card-reader oder ...

Weil dann muss es nen brenner sein^^
nur lohnt sich nen Bluray player für Otto-normal verbraucher?
Oder ist das wegen sokleiner Preisdifferenz egal? Weil bei den beiden Angeboten sinds nur 15€.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die Frage ist, was willst du mit einem Blue Ray Brenner?
Wenn du einen Blue Ray Player willst, dann kauf ein Combo Laufwerk, Blue Ray und DVD Brenner in einem


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Für nen Brenner brauchst Du einen 5,25" Schacht. Für ein USB3-Frontpanel oder einen Cardreader einen 3,5" Schacht. Viele Gehäuse haben nur noch einen oder gar keinen 3,5"-Schacht mehr.

@quanti
Der LG BH10LS30 brennt doch auch DVD's

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Softy schrieb:


> @quanti
> Der LG BH10LS30 brennt doch auch DVD's
> 
> Softy


 
Ich hab das auch nur mal in den Raum gestellt, dass ein Blue Ray Brenner eigentlich unsinnig ist.


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Wenn man nicht vor hat BluRays zu brennen, ist es unsinnig


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Selbst wenn man vorhat Blue Rays zu brennen ist das unsinnig, denn die Ausfallrate wird entsprechend groß sein, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele gebrannte Double Layer DVDs drauf gehen, Blue Ray ist noch mal dichter, ein Fehler dabei und die Disc ist unbrauchbar.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh ok meine Farge zielte eher daruaf ab ob ich nen Bluray Player UND nen DVD-Brenner hollen sollte bzw. ob das passt.
Weil man mir mal sagte das wäre besser. Obs stimmt ka.
Blu-Ray brennen würde ich wohl eh nicht komme schon mit double layer nicht so klar^^
Oder das liegt daran dasich dafür nie software hatte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Mhh ok meine Farge zielte eher daruaf ab ob ich nen Bluray Player UND nen DVD-Brenner hollen sollte bzw. ob das passt.
> Weil man mir mal sagte das wäre besser. Obs stimmt ka.


 
Wird schon schiefgehen
Ich würde ein Kombo-Teil nehmen!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Mhh ok meine Farge zielte eher daruaf ab ob ich nen Bluray Player UND nen DVD-Brenner hollen sollte bzw. ob das passt.



Macht eigentlich wenig Sinn, denn der LG Electronics BH10LS30 brennt ja auch DVD's und spielt BR ab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Softy schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich wenig Sinn, denn der LG Electronics BH10LS30 brennt ja auch DVD's und spielt BR ab.


 
(der LS20 auch)


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> (der LS20 auch)



Öhm ja, den meinte ich  Thx.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

ok also Brenner habe ich jetzt auch.
Mir kommt da nur die Frage, brauche ich jetzt bei dem Gehäuse noch so viele Lüfter weil da sind ja schon welche drinnern?!
Oder sollte mann die auswechseln?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> ok also Brenner habe ich jetzt auch.
> Mir kommt da nur die Frage, brauche ich jetzt bei dem Gehäuse noch so viele Lüfter weil da sind ja schon welche drinnern?!
> Oder sollte mann die auswechseln?


 
Ich würde erstmal probehören und dann entscheiden, ob die dir zu laut sind!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Welches Gehäuse nimmst Du denn?


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Das soll sehr leise sein!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Laut Test sind die beiden 200mm Lüfter sehr leise. Hinten könnte man noch einen Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) montieren, aber im Normalfall reichen die 2 vormontierten Lüfter mehr als aus.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)
ab €42,90	Towerkühler

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)
2x je ab €9,97	Lüfter

davon brauche ich also nur 1x Noiseblocker und der rest kann weg?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, solltest Du schon den CPU-Kühler kaufen, der eine Noiseblocker kann weg-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Den Towerkühler solltest du lassen, die Noiseblocker können aber weg!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok nochmal wegen GraKa 

2 Monitore: 1x TV;I-net;Desktop   1x Siele auf höchsten einstellungen übers I-Net

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ)
oder
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732)  

ich würde zur 2. tendieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die GTX 570 hat halt mehr Leistung, aber auch von der GTX 570 gibts von Asus eine DCII Version.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

BEide sollten gehen, aber wenn dir die GTX570 lieber ist...
evtl. kann man auch eine HD 6950 nehmen, da die 2GB Vram beitet, die da ab und zu auch helfen können (auf die Rechenleistung sollte es so gut wie gar nicht gehen)!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ist das irgendwie von interesse ob das ne trippel slot Karte ist oder nicht? und wenn ja warum und geht das bei dem mainboard?

SRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Achja und was sollte höher sein der Speichertakt oder der Shadertakt oder sollte beides hoch sein?
Und was bedeutet Chiptakt und Speichertakt real (was ist unreal)?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie von interesse ob das ne trippel slot Karte ist oder nicht? und wenn ja warum und geht das bei dem mainboard?


 
Das ist meistens egal, außer du planst noch weitere Erweiterungskarten!



Sensitiv schrieb:


> achja und was sollte höher sein der Speichertakt oder der Shadertakt?
> und was bedeutet chiptakt und speiertakt real (was ist unreal)?


 
Bei Grafikkarten zählt im allgemeinen nur der Benchmark um die Chips vergleichen zu können!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder ist Werkseitig übertaktet nicht so pralle?


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

ok war murks habs gerade selbst gemerkt^^


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Nehme nun doch 2 Festpaltten SSD (aber dafür kleine) und den Rest aus Altbeständen
(Hoffe das macht Sinn!  1x Für OS und wichtige Programme und 1x für Spiele und so Zeug.
Wenns eine zerlegt geht die andere noch, wenn mann viel zockt und so geht die eher kaputt als die andere.
Dann brauche ich nur ne neue Platte für die Spiele und OS läuft noch also Pc heile.^^
Bzw. wegen Vieren weil für Spiele lädt mann sich öfters was runter und denn Rest den ich dann sauge der kommt da auch hin.)

Corsair Performance 3 P3-64, 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P364GB2-BRKT)
oder 
Plextor PX-M2 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-64M2S)
oder ne Alternative von euch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die hier wär doch was
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Was soll dieser quatsch mit 120GB? 
OCZ Z-Drive R2 p88 2048GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (OCZSSDPX-ZD2P882T) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ja das hatte ich schon vorher, aber irgendwo stand da gerade noch das das kein 6GB7s anschluss hatte!
Naja egal wird genommen 2x 64GB hoffe meine Logik geht auf^^

Nur wenn ich das bei Alternate reinstelle sagen die das Netzteil ist zu schwach!

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)

Woran liegt das und was für eins brauche ich dann? Wie kann ich das erkennen?


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ja das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit!
Wer sponsort mich?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich das bei Alternate reinstelle sagen die das Netzteil ist zu schwach!
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
> 
> Woran liegt das [...] ?


 
Die wollen Geld machen!
Du hattest eine GTX 560 oder 570?
Da sollte doch auch das 480W reichen!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Jepp, da sollte das 580 locker reichen, genau wie das 480!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

So das gesamte sieht dann so aus:

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
ab €59,70	Arbeitsspeicher

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
ab €172,85	Prozessor

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
ab €97,95	Netzteil

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)
ab €42,90	Towerkühler

be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013)
ab €12,40	Gehäuselüfter

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)
2x je ab €100,33	SSD-Festplatte

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
ab €190,83	Main-Board

LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
ab €77,80	Brenner

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701)
ab €302,30	Grafikkarte

=  1157,39 genau so bei Alternate 1280,69 (zzgl. Porto,...)

BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black	
ab €99,90	Tower

=  1257,29



Microsoft: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GLC-01848)
ab €144,90	Betriebssystem (schon vorhanden)


Noch Vorschläge zum verbessern oder passt das jetzt?

Bin für alles zu haben


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Oder zur Sicherheit dann doch das größere NT?
Wäre halt blöde wenn mir die Bude deshalb abfackelt, zumal die kiste eigentlich 24/7/52 an ist!^^

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 650W ATX 2.3 (P9-650W/BN173)

ab €134,60


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Naja, du könntest noch anstelle des Fatal1ty ein Asrock P67 Extreme 4 nehmen, die Grafikkarte in eine Gainward Phantom oder Asus DCII ändern und die Silent WIngs weglassen!
Und das 580W ist schon verdammt viel Reserve, mehr brauchts echt nicht!!

P.S.: Es gibt hier auch einen Berabeiten Button!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

580 Watt reichen deutlich, keine Sorge, das Asrock Fatality ist eigentlich übertrieben, das Extreme6 bietet schon eine sehr gute Ausstattung.
Statt der zwei SSDs würde ich eine SSD nehmen, mit 120GB.
Und die Asus GTX 570 DCII, die ist leiser.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Um wieviel leiser weil ich finde nirgendwo Angaben zur Geräuschkulisse.

Und was bedeutet beim Board internern anschluss   PATA?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Es gibt immer nur Vergleichswerte zum Referenzdesign, daher kann man nicht genau sagen um welchen Faktor, aber das Asus Design ist das leiseste.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Um wieviel leiser weil ich finde nirgendwo Angaben zur Geräuschkulisse.


 
Die Gainward GLH schlägt lautstärkemäßig das Referenzdesign um Längen, wenn viel gut wäre!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Also 
ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
ab €157,83

aber was bedeutet   PATA  ist nen interner Anschluss nur wofür?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Das kann man nehmen, auch die Nummer billiger, das Extreme 4

Und PATA , ich habs noch nie gebraucht!


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ne da fehlen schon wieder 2 USB3 Anschlüsse und nen Gb lan sowie 2x 6Gb/s SATA

Sorry aber das sind zuviele Abstriche^^

Ich würde dennnoch gerne wissen wofür PATA ist was das kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Pata ist der alte Anschluss für Festplatten und Laufwerke, also das mit dem breiten Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Ich würde dennnoch gerne wissen wofür PATA ist was das kann.


 
Ah, Wikipedia ist dein Freund!
Ok, ich habs anscheinend schonmal gebraucht, so nennt sich IDE auf neutechnisch!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

P-ATA ist der gute alte IDE-Anschluss (40pins). Den brauchst Du nur für steinzeitliche Festplatten/DVD-Brenner 

edit: gleich 2x zu lahm


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Braucht man heute aber nicht mehr, für Laufwerke ausreichend, aber das dicke Kabel muss nicht mehr sein, seit es Sata gibt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Braucht man heute aber nicht mehr, für Laufwerke ausreichend, aber das dicke Kabel muss nicht mehr sein, seit es Sata gibt.


 
NIcht für Laufwerke:
IDE Grtel - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ich frag mal ganz blöde bei der 

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701) ab €302,26

steht noch werkseitig-übertaktet;

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) ab €309,22

bei der aber nicht.

Gehe aber mal davon aus ist schon übertaktet oder mach ich das dann selber?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die müsstest Du selbst, z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner übertakten. Aber auch die GTX570@stock hat mehr als genug Leistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> NIcht für Laufwerke:
> IDE Grtel - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital



Sehr geil. 



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Gehe aber mal davon aus ist schon übertaktet oder mach ich das dann selber?


 
Kannst du selbst machen, aber den Unterschied zwischen den Karten wirst du nicht merken, wir reden hier von 1-3 Frames, das merkst du kaum im Benchmark, in der Praxis bleibt davon nichts übrig.
Kauf dir die leisere Karte, davon hast du mehr, denn die meisten Zeit hängst du eh im 2D Bereich ab.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh aber die wird doch wenn ich die übertakte auch lauter.
Ist der Unterschied dann echt noch so groß?

Btw. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen das Antworten gleich eingeladen werden ohne das ich immer auf F5 drücken muss?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Mhh aber die wird doch wenn ich die übertakte auch lauter.
> Ist der Unterschied dann echt noch so groß?


Lautstärkemäßig ja!



> Btw. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen das Antworten gleich eingeladen werden ohne das ich immer auf F5 drücken muss?


Leider nein!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Die Asus hat so ziemlich die geilste Kühlkonstruktion, daher dürfte sie bei gleichem Takt leiser sein als andere Custom-Karten


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

achso der 
e quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)
kommt dann auf den Prozessor oder wie?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Jo, der sollte auf die CPU


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Softy schrieb:


> Jo, der sollte auf die CPU


 
Woanders könnte es schwer werden ihn fest zu bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mit viel Glück passt er auch auf die Grafikkarte, musst du dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## PMueller1 (5. April 2011)

.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok Ok dann halt auf die CPU.

Wenn man nach den ab Preisen geht kostet mich der Spaß ohne Tower 1131,31€;

bei Alternate 1262,69€ gibts da noch ne andere günstige alternative?

Weil zusammenbauen können die eh nicht, haben das Gehäuse nicht im Angebot^^


----------



## PMueller1 (5. April 2011)

.


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Gib mal alle Artikel bei geizhals.at/de in die Wunschliste, dann kannst du den günstigsten Anbieter ermitteln lassen.

hardwareversand.de, hoh.de, mindfactory.de oder vv-computer sind meist recht günstig.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Innerhalb von ner Stunde ist der Preis um 70€ gestiegen.
Speicher ging bei Alternate trotz anmelden nicht naja egal, morgen mal weiter probieren und gucken.
Ich wünsch euch was!
Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Habe nochmal bei mindfactory.de verglichen komme Gesammt auf 1258,37€ alles aus einer Hand und von 0-6 ohne Porto.^^

Das Billigste was ich gefunden habe war 1228,74€ aber 8 Händler oder so.

Mainboard        
ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
CPU        
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
CPU-Kühler        
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014)
Grafikkarte        
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ)
Arbeitsspeicher        
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
Netzteil        
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
2 x SSD-Festplatte        
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)
Gehäuse        
BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
Gehäuse-lüfter        
be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013)
Brenner        
LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail

Wenns jetzt allen genehm ist
Oder gibts doch noch anmerkungen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Möchtest Du noch Einsparmöglichkeiten? Wieso 2x 64GB SSD?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Schaut gut aus!

@ Softy:  in den 11 Seiten sollte fast alles angesprochen sein!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ja, schaut schon prima aus, aber der Sinn von 2x 64GB SSD's würde mich interessieren.

  3000 Beiträge


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Nehme nun doch 2 Festpaltten SSD (aber dafür kleine) und den Rest aus Altbeständen
> (Hoffe das macht Sinn!  1x Für OS und wichtige Programme und 1x für Spiele und so Zeug.
> Wenns eine zerlegt geht die andere noch, wenn mann viel zockt und so geht die eher kaputt als die andere.
> Dann brauche ich nur ne neue Platte für die Spiele und OS läuft noch also Pc heile.^^
> Bzw. wegen Vieren weil für Spiele lädt mann sich öfters was runter und denn Rest den ich dann sauge der kommt da auch hin.)


 
oder eher nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> oder eher nicht?


 
Kann man machen kostst halt nur mehr, aber wenn es dir es wert ist!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> oder eher nicht?


 
Jo, ist halt teurer. Ich dachte schon Du willst ein SSD-Raid machen, so wie hier : YouTube - Samsung SSD Awesomeness


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh kann ich mir nicht angucken i-net ist zu langsam.

Egal die 30€ sinds mir jetzt ... hauptsache system läuft.

Nur mal so wieviele Festplatten kann ich dann noch anschließen? Wegen Steckplätzen und Stromversorgung vom Netzteil?
Steig da noch nicht so ganz durch^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Nur mal so wieviele Festplatten kann ich dann noch anschließen? Wegen Steckplätzen und Stromversorgung vom Netzteil?


 
Also insgesamt solltest du keine Probleme mit dem NEtzteil bekommen, wenn du das GEhäuse voll machst!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Festplatten brauchen nicht viel Strom, aber halt einen SATA-Port auf dem Mainboard. Beim Asrock Extreme6 sind das 10 an der Zahl


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok ans Board könnte ich also 10 Platten anschließen.
Aber das Netzteil hat ja nur 6 Anschlüsse wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und davon muss ja einer aufs Board?!
Und der Rest ist/bleibt frei? oder DVD und GraKa auch noch??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Ok ans Board könnte ich also 10 Platten anschließen.
> Aber das Netzteil hat ja nur 6 Anschlüsse wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und davon muss ja einer aufs Board?!
> Und der Rest ist/bleibt frei? oder DVD und GraKa auch noch??


 
An jede Festplatte muss ein neuer Stromanschluss, aber es gibt ja auch Y-Kabel und Molex zu Sata Adapter!


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Brauchst halt entsprechende Kabel und Adapter dazu. Ist aber ja eh hypothetisch, denn Du hast ja nur ein paar Platten


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok nur nicht das GraKa und Brenner oder so auch noch nen Anschluss brauchen und ich dann mit nur 2 Kabeln für Festplatten da stehe.
Bin irgendwie schon in freudiger Erwartung! Das wird mein erster selbstgebauter PC! 
Hoffe das mit dem Zusammenbauen wird nicht so wild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Der Brenner braucht natürlich ein Datenkabel, die Grafikkarte nur Stromkabel und ein DVI Kabel für den Schirm.


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh habe da gerade was von Adaptern für die Festplatten gelesen wegen 3,5" ich brauch die doch auch!?
Gibts da Unterschiede oder ist das egal?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Wenn du einen 2,5 Zoll SSD einbauen willst, musst du einen Adapter für 3,5 Zoll Schacht haben.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Bei manchen Gehäusen kann man eine 2,5" SSD aber auch direkt im Festplattenkäfig verschrauben (z.B. beim Xigmatek Midgard), dann brauchst Du natürlich keinen Adapter


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok also brauche ich noch 2 Adapter und welche? Oder ist das egal?
Brauche ich noch was? Adapter, Kabel, Schrauben, Dichtungen, .....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Eigentlich nur die Adapter für die SSDs (bei manchen sind die dabei), der Rest sollte als Zubehör o.Ä. bei den einzelnen Sachen beiliegen!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Akasa SSD Mounting Kit, 3.5" Einbaurahmen (AK-MX010) ab €6,84

also so und weil der 2 aufnahmen hat reicht einer?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> also so und weil der 2 aufnahmen hat reicht einer?!


 Jepp, ich würde aber mich zuerst mal informieren, ob irgendwo nicht Einbaurahmen dabei sind!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hab ich bei der Platte sind weder Kabel, noch Schrauben, noch Rahmen dabei. Also eigentlich nur nen Blatt Papier als Anleitung^^
Was für Kabel brauch ich da?


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Für das Bitfenix Survivor Gehäuse brauchst Du gar keine Einbaurahmen, da kannst Du die SSD im jeweiligen Festplattenschlitten verschrauben:

 "_Soll ein 2,5“-Laufwerk, wie zum Beispiel aktuelle SSD-Festplatten, verbaut werden, so besteht auch hier die Möglichkeit über einen Adapter zwei Laufwerke im 5,25“-Schacht zu verbauen. Dazu muss dieser seitlich an die entsprechenden Laufwerke verschraubt werden, um anschließend einfach im Schacht mit den Rändelschrauben befestigt zu werden. *Die zweite Möglichkeit bietet das Schienensystem: Zwar können die kleinen Laufwerke nicht einfach eingeklickt werden, doch sind entsprechende Schraublöcher vorhanden, an denen die Festplatten befestigt werden können*._"

Quelle: BitFenix Survivor*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Softy


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Er weiß einfach alles^^

Nur wo bekomme ich jetzt die Schrauben her?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Er weiß einfach alles^^


Ne, der ist sich nur nicht zu faul alles nachzusehen!


> Nur wo bekomme ich jetzt die Schrauben her?


Sind dabei!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Beim Gehäuse?! Weil bei der Festplatte ist nix dabei!^^

Das würde alles sehr vereinfachen. bleibt die Frage nach den Kabeln^^


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

 Ich mach das hier ja nicht nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe, sondern auch um mein Wissen zu erweitern  

beim Gehäuse sollten genug Schräubchen dabei sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich mach das hier ja nicht nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe, sondern auch um mein Wissen zu erweitern


 
GUt, dass du es dann mit uns teilst!
Sonst wäre ich zu faul dafür!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok die Frage mit den Kabeln bleibt

UND

mir kommt gerade was wegen dem USB frontpanne oder wie das war in kopf, oder ist daas bei dem Board nicht mehr?


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Beim Asrock Extreme 4 und 6 ist ein USB3-Frontpanel mit dabei.

Welche KAbelfrage?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

JA, es sind alle Kabel dabei, Stromkabel beim Netzteil, SATA-KAbel beim Mobo!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Wegen der SSD Karte weil da ist ja kein Zubehör auser ne bedruckte DIN A4 Seite dabei.
Und wegen SSD brauch mann doch bestimmt spezielle Kabel wegen der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Nö, einfach ein Sata Kabel. Und das ist beim Board mit dabei.

Ist das Forum bei Euch auch grad so laggy?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Wegen der SSD Karte weil da ist ja kein Zubehör auser ne bedruckte DIN A4 Seite dabei.
> Und wegen SSD brauch mann doch bestimmt spezielle Kabel wegen der Geschwindigkeit.


 
Nö, braucht man nicht!

Edit: @ Softy: JA!


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Mhh ne aber kann auch daran liegen das i-net hier ehh viel zu lahm ist.
Top dann habe ich jetzt alles, hoffe ich.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*



Sensitiv schrieb:


> Top dann habe ich jetzt alles, hoffe ich.



Wie, jetzt schon? Wir haben doch erst 15 Seiten 

@Hans 
Danke für die Info, dann liegts ausnahmsweise doch nicht an T-offline


----------



## Sensitiv (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok! Damit es nicht schon vorbei ist:

Nein Spaß

Damit das Werk abschließend nochmal betrachtet werden kann

günstigster Preis 1215,58€  (Anbieter unabhängig)

für 1234,39€ bei Mindfactory.de


Mainboard
ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
CPU
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
CPU-Kühler
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014) 
Grafikkarte
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ)
Arbeitsspeicher
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
Netzteil
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
SSD-Festplatte
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)
Gehäuse
BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
Gehäuse-lüfter
be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013)
Brenner
LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail

Danke für die Mühe und die Gedult mit mir!

PS.: Bis zum zusammenbauen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ok, du weißt, was jetzt kommt:
Urbi et Orbi!
Amen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Sorry, war mal wieder ein Lag!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Stellt sich immer noch die Frage, wieso du zwei SSDs nimmst.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Hab ich auch schon gefragt: "_Nehme nun doch 2 Festpaltten SSD (aber dafür kleine) und den Rest aus Altbeständen
(Hoffe das macht Sinn! 1x Für OS und wichtige Programme und 1x für Spiele und so Zeug.
Wenns eine zerlegt geht die andere noch, wenn mann viel zockt und so geht die eher kaputt als die andere.
Dann brauche ich nur ne neue Platte für die Spiele und OS läuft noch also Pc heile.^^
Bzw. wegen Vieren weil für Spiele lädt mann sich öfters was runter und denn Rest den ich dann sauge der kommt da auch hin.)_"


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer Pc für SC2 volle auflösung + I-Net!*

Ist trotzdem albern, da eine 120er Platte weniger kostet als zwei 64er.


----------

